# Update on my Tank



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Got rid of the Softshell Turtle cause its been fin nipping on my fish. But now I can honestly say that Im complete with what I got now. Tell me what you guys think...

240 Gal:

(2) Silver Arows 25" + 27"
(2) Jardini 9" + 18"
(1) Royal Knife 24"
(1) Fire Eel 30"
(2) Oscars 8" + 9"
(2) Parrot Cichlid


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

MOnsters, u like doing everything biggg,







but I still missed ur pygos man they were #1


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

super nice, man


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Holy sh*t..talk about tank busters! Very nice setup


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The true tankbusters. You sure live up to your name









The fish are looking great, btw


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! That tank is awesome


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Right f*cking On Arrozila!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the good word guys!!!









Im actually done. I just need a 7-10" FRT to finalize the tank!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Thanks for the good word guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...you need to drop kick those parrots into the next county. Then you're finalized!







I'm jokin' ya Al.

The parrots do look a little out of place, but the rest of that tank is jawdropping!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

that royal knife is amazing!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pretty fuckin impressive dude, if only you could take a good picture now


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

damn u must me rich!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I just have one thing to say... Jesus titty f*cking christ that is one awesome tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

THAT SMALL ARO AND ROYAL KNIFE ARE THE BEST FISH...HANDS DOWN...

AND YES SERRAPYGO.. NO NEED TO LIE.. THOSE PARROT ARE DISGUSTING..


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

That's the largest Fire Eel i have ever seen. Did you grow it out to that size yourself?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ehh...2 jardinis + 2 silvers = not good for the long run. but they look nice now, expect some aggression later on down the line.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Are you happier with this compared to the pygos?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> ehh...2 jardinis + 2 silvers = not good for the long run. but they look nice now, expect some aggression later on down the line.
> [snapback]1172013[/snapback]​


Yeah, I have heard, read, listened and have been told about having all these Arows together in the tank. But the 18" Jardini was in a 80 gal with the 2 Parrots for yrs.. plus the smaller (9") Jardini was the terror in thePACK's tank... So Im in hopes that the bigger Jardini is mellowed out, plus thePACK's Jardini survives since he was a little terror.


elTWitcho said:


> Pretty fuckin impressive dude, if only you could take a good picture now


Thanks man.. now if you can only fly over here and take some pics, then Ill FINALLY WIN a POTM.










waspride said:


> Are you happier with this compared to the pygos?


To honestly tell you, yeah I do miss my monsters. Someday, Ill be back into the scene.. unless I can find a monster Rhom!!!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome collection man, ur tank needs some decor though.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

you got an arapima giga in there?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i want that fire eel...and i bet he wants a cave *hint hint*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

not THAT is a tank! nice man!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow the new look for your tank is amazing! Good work


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweetness!! Those are some big fishies!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------

